

Large Employers Cite Obamacare ‘Cadillac’ Tax in Reducing Benefits - wikiburner
http://investigations.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/11/25/21612971-large-employers-cite-obamacare-cadillac-tax-in-reducing-benefits

======
laveur
Maybe this is a good thing... Maybe it will make people that have much better
health insurance realize what the real cost to most people are. Or perhaps it
will expose just how bad our healthcare system is and help drive a nation that
wants a government that provides health insurance to every citizen in the
country. Like most of the rest of the world... Who knows I could just be
crazy/stupid.

